# &     ,       ()

## admin

1.              .
2.     ,     ,   ,   ,  -  ,   ,  .
3.      ,  ,     .
4.    .   ,     .   ,  .
5.    ,  ,   , - ,   .      ,      .  :      ?   .
6.           (.15.9   ), : - ,       , ,    -   ,       .            ,   .  ,            .
7.        .  .      ,     .   .       .21 .11 -     (   "        ,  ,           ,       ,      "),     ,        .      111,  1.      . 2.  .15.5        . 
8.          ,       ,       .     .
9.            (.2 .5 -  ).       - ,     .    102 ( )  ,   -    -,   ,  -,    ,     ,   .
10.     , :   ,           ,     .    , , ,  ,     . 
11.        .              ?   , :     (.268)       .    . (  .)   ,     .    :  ,   ,     .     -   (, ), :       ,     ?   , : .  !  .    ,   .         .
12.      ,   .21.2 -       : , / ,  ,  .  ,     ,   ,    (.2.1)    .              :   .
13.    ,   , ,          .        .
14.        ,     .   .    .   - .    (  )    -.   -  ,     ,   ,    .   , ,     .     , ..    . (   (044) 272-46-59).   ,      ,  ,    ,   .   ,     ( ).         :  ,      .    ,   .    ,     ..     , :       ,    .       .   ,  -    :  102,      ,                    .
15.    ,   .            (    ,         ,            .     .

----------


## admin

16.     : *        ,* :
1.  ,         .
2.   ,       .   ,      .
3.       .     (.. )          .  . PS       .
4.  .256       .   .    ?    ?     ( )    Z.
5.      :     ,   .63   .268    ,   ,       .  .     (  ),  :  .63   .208     .
6.     :    ,   .               ,    . (     , :        ).   .   .      : /     /  , ,  ,   ..   ,       :  ,       ,    ,    ,     .
7.    -  (     (.272 )),       .         .      .
8.             ,     :            .
9.   , :      , , .
10.       ,    ,         (  )   .
11.    .2 .254     ,       .  :           .  .   ,   .   .   ,   .     -       ,    - ,     .

----------


## admin

*  ,  .*
1.     ,         , :         ,   .     ,   :        .
2.   -    , :    .12.10    ,          .
3.      :  ,       .           .
4.     , ,  ,   .
5.   -    ( ), :    .2.3        .   .        ,        .9.9      .
6.   - .      .      .   , :     - ,    .   ,   .   - , :  .   -  ,      ,    , :   ,    .
7.   -       (),     ,     .29 -     ,   .  .35. -  Ļ       .     , ..     (.2 .16 -  Ļ) .
8.   -   (      ), :          . /         /,   ,        (.11.1 ).
9.      :    .   , :      .    .
10.   -     , :  ,   ?       ?
11.      :  2 ,      ,            ,           .. : .266 , ֲ    䳿   '. 400/666
12.   -   , :  .       .   ,   .
13.      ,    .        (.259 ):
-        (        (.12.5 ));
-     ,    2 ,     ;
    ,  ,       , -    .
14.      ( ):
1.       (.2.14 ).
2.     ,     -  (.5,6 .11 -  ).  .8 .5          ,         28, 29, 55, 56, 59, 62  63       .     :    (.261 ) (       ),      (?).          (    ),       .
3.             .
4. ,             ,    (.4, 5 .264 , .181, 188, 190, 191 ).

----------


## admin

:
1.    .      ,    ,     ,       .
2.     .      ,    ,      .           , ..: ϳ       : ...        ,      . (.18.4 ).
3.      :      /   -  /   // -   ,   . :         -  -? ?     .62 .   .   ,               .         (     )           -  .
4.     . : ,     .2 .5 -         .     .
5.    (   ,    15   ..),     ,     ,  . :       ,  .    - .      .  ,        23-2009  30.09.2009,             ,    ,   . :    ,  ..       ,     ,     .         ,   .        .   102       .  :              .
6. 28.        
28.9. 3    , '  ,               -, ,    ,         '.
       (..    ):  ,      ,       ,    ,     .
7.      . .1 .3 -  ,  ,  ĳ     .       :    .4 .5 -  ,           -  -.   , : ..       ,         . :        ?
8.     -  ,      :   ,   -  -  .   :    -  ?
9.    ,   .            .
10.    .18 .
11.       :   ? .   ,    .
12.  :  ))))

----------


## vladd

,  5-7 .
    - ,    .
    ,  "   "   "-",      . 
  ()  .
  ,         ,       "",   .
     䳿    ,    ,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 10.   -

          ...

----------


## Def

, . ?  .  .  .        ???

----------


## vladd

> , . ?  .  .  .        ???

    ,  .
    ""...  

> 19. 
>       ,   *       ,   * . 
>       ,    *    ,     * ,      .

  ,      .
,  ,       "' ".
  ,  ....

----------


## rommagatenn

!))))))))))))

----------

